# New to the board



## thescottishdude (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've done karate and kung fu, both the arts seemed to compliment eahc other. Been doing martial arts for 9 years now and while not a master I'm reasonably advanced.

I'm also setting up my own martial arts website, forum, newsletter and blog to keep my mind in the art and sort of remind me to keep practising now that I'm not in a club anymore. (see signature).

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi.  I'll be checking those sites out.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the board.
Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome, and have fun cruising around here!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## stickarts (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 7, 2006)

WElcome thescottishdude...errmm... that is too long... can I call you dude for short?  

Anyways, have fun on the site, if you need anything feel free to pm me!

:wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome to the forum
may i ask which systems/styles you studied


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Andy. I'm a Scottish dude also, but they allow us here anyway. 

Have fun!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 7, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## still learning (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums...........Aloha


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 7, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> WElcome thescottishdude...errmm... that is too long... can I call you dude for short?
> 
> Anyways, have fun on the site, if you need anything feel free to pm me!
> 
> :wavey:


 
I, on the other hand am not all into the brevity thing...Welcome Sir thescottishdude-erino maximus.

Beer?


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!

Mike


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 8, 2006)

welcome


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcmoe....


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome, and I wish you luck in training!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 9, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Dude!

Alba go bragh!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Scottishdude!


----------

